# Sim card for mobile



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all
Looking for a PAYG sim card for use in Portugal with no monthly contract, good coverage and something like we had with O2 in the UK........as long as we used the phone once in a while we didn`t lose any credit on the phone.
Vodafone seems most popular around here........Tomar.


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Once you have an unlocked phone, just walk into any Vodafone shop and buy a sim card and some credit. You can top up at multibanco machines, online via your bank or buy credit at any outlet with a "payshop" sign. I have used vodafone when visiting the Tomar and Coimbra areas and the signal was good.

If you don't have an unlocked phone you can, of course, buy a phone in the vodafone shop too.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Vodafone carries credit until it's used, Optimus wipes it after a month.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks......Just as i thought, Vodafone it is.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

*Thanks*



silvers said:


> Vodafone carries credit until it's used, Optimus wipes it after a month.


Thanks Silvers
And thanks for the money transfer contact..........All went smoothly and money now in our Portuguese bank......It was also great to meet you Saturday next time the beers are on me.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You are most welcome, always happy to help.


----------

